# Rotatin' my guns...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Dug out a couple of guns I hadn't had out to the range in awhile, both Smiths, a Model 29 and a Model 19. Log book showed neither had been out since about 2001. The diet for the 29 was a 200gr. cast FP and 15.0grs SR-4756, the Model 19 was fed a 125gr. JHP with 8.5 grs. HS-6 in .38 Special cases.

A date of 2001 indicated they had not been fired since my eye surgery about a year ago.

At the range, dialing in 75 feet set my target only back 50 feet, and it would not recognize any setting beyond 75 feet. So, make do at 50 feet.

Both guns grouped about 2" left and centered. Both required four clicks Wright windage to center up. This about what I had anticipated. The Model 29 showed a penchant for the 200gr. bullet many years ago, and while I preferred a 240gr., this gun shows a marked preference for the 200 gr. bullet.
The little K-frame gun shot the .38 Spl. load so-so, accuracy not too great, even at the close distance dictated by my target carrier. I didn't measure my groups but I'd guess they would go about two to three inches. They stayed in the black, but wandered around the eight ring from six to twelve o'clock positions.

The point I'm making is the value of adjustable sights to set to individual eyesight. I once had a friend whose gun, when sighted in for him, would not even get close to the black for me, nor would mine do the same for him.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a very good point about your eyes will go south on ya real fast when you get older. I noticed it the first time when I was about 40yrs old. I had to get these dang glasses. Been slowly down hill ever since.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I will say this, mine went downhill for awhile due to cataracts. Then I had eye surgery, and had it not been for astigmatism, I would be at 20/20.

I am elated with my results.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad everything worked out OK for you Bob. Mine are just slowly wearing out like the rest of me. That's why I don't shoot much over 15yds anymore. I figure anything that happens will be even closer. Tried some at 50' a while back and was barely able to keep them in the 8 ring. If you see me coming don't kick my cane out from under me. I can't get up.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is why they invented tri-focals ( or so I am told).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep that's what I got on tri-focals they call them. Makes you know what a spider feels like with all them eyeballs.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> That is why they invented tri-focals ( or so I am told).


They're great for everyday use (once one gets adjusted to them) but they SUCK bigtime for speed shooting. Everything in this world is set up for the young. :smt022


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> adjusted to them) Everything in this world is set up for the young. :smt022


You know, I once looked forward to the time I could get the Senior Discount. Finally dawned on me "What AM I thinking?"

Bob Wright


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

You can literally smell the Flex-All 454 when you open this thread! LOL! Just kidding with you older guys. Your shared experiences help make this forum.


----------

